
Surgical Strikes: First Major Use of Cartosat Images for Army - jsudhams
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Surgical-Strikes-First-major-use-of-Cartosat-images-for-Army/articleshow/54596113.cms
======
jsudhams
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartosat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartosat)

~~~
mtmail
I'm surprised the article talks about dual-use since at least 2005 but the
wikipedia article read "[the satellites] were specifically launched for
Earth’s resource management and monitoring." and only mentions "strategic"
usage.

------
sbierwagen
By the _Indian_ army. Other militaries have been using satellite footage for
decades.

